# Flying Air Canada With a Guitar



## Rhythmeister

Hi Guys,

I'm sure this has been taken up before, but I'm looking for recent expreiences with flying Air Canada within Canada and trying to carry on an electric guitar.

Here's the deal: I'm in Vancouver, and my band has just booked a gig in Montreal. I've booked a direct flight on Air Canada. I want to play my Les Paul (it is not a Standard and it is set up how I want, so I want to play my own actual guitar). I have a pretty good case, but there's no way I want to check this guitar unless it was in a bulletproof case (ie. Calton) which I don't have. I'd love to be sure I could carry my guitar on with me. But I can't risk winding up at the airport and having to check the case with baggage. I've called airlines about similar issues before and they just give the runaround - no definite answer.

So please tell me about your recent experiences and whether you have been able to carry a guitar onto an Air Canada flight!

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## devnulljp

It's so hit & miss, unless you buy a seat for it. That's the only way to absolutely guarantee you won't have to check it...


----------



## fairlane67

*Flying AC with Guitar*

I have been able to carry on and store in overhead and have had to check it with Air Canada. It depends on who you get at the check in counter. The last time I decided to use a flight case and just check my guitar as I didn't feel like the hassle at the counter. My guitar and case didn't arrive at my destination nor could it be found by the airline.

Three months later I got a settlement from the airline for the retail value of the guitar, case and strap.


----------



## devnulljp

Yes, not to put the fear in you, but Air Canada destroyed my guitar...looks like someone jimmied the lock and had a go, cracking the top in the process. They did eventually come up with $1100 for repairs but I'd rather it hadn't happened. 
OTOH, I've been allowed on with guitars, and as fairlane said it depends who you get at the counter or the gate.
Post 9/11 mind you I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## keeperofthegood

sadly, as expensive as it is, overnighting things via FedEx or UPS is a lot less hassle and a lot faster with better guarantees than any airline.


----------



## Tycho

I did it once, in 2002, from TO to Vancouver and back. I had my guitar in a gig bag and was able to take it as carry-on, no problem. However, the size limits may have changed since then.


----------



## Brian G

IMO, unless you consider the guitar to be readily replaceable, and can afford to cover the cash outlay until some insurance settlement shows up, your best option is to spring for a real ATA flight case, or use FedEx. Then you only have to worry about it not arriving when you do (chances of baggage going missing are worse with connecting flights).

When I say FedEx, I really mean FedEx, not a substitute, and absolutely not Purolator in particular. And always insure for full replacement value.

The airlines regulations have just gotten stiffer again - AC now charges extra for more than one checked piece of luggage, FYI.

Brian


----------



## jcayer

I think it's easier to fly an air guitar :smile:

sorry it was too easy...


----------



## suttree

yep, an ATA case (NOT a cheap ebay one), or a calton case are the two workable options for a quality instrument. when the injection moulded cases call themselves "flight rated", remember to laugh heartily. i've been told (but don't have first hand knowledge) that the best way to fly your guitar is to basically just walk on the plane with it, and if they get beligerent, just be calm but forceful that yes, you're GOING to fly your guitar, they have a closet up near the steward's cabin for this kind of thing on most large planes... hard to say for sure how successful you'll be in this post 9/11 world though. best of luck. me, i'd probably send it canada post ahead and pick it up there.


----------



## Rhythmeister

Hi Guys,

Thanks for sharing your experiences and suggestions! Pretty much confirms what I was thinking - pack it up expertly and ship it to Montreal ahead of time with insurance.

It is a sad world where a musician can't fly with a guitar...

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## devnulljp

Rhythmeister said:


> It is a sad world where a musician can't fly with a guitar...


...or infants with milk in bottles.
All for the sake of security theatre.


----------



## Starbuck

No, Milk bottles are ok now. I had an experience with Air Canada from Halifax to TO. I had just gotten married in 2002 and DH had just bought me my very first guitar on the way to the airport (we had a bit of time to kill) Lucky for me that We had the original shipping box ect as AC wanted me to purchase a seat for it or check it. I had to check it and all went well. There was no amount of goodwill and "we just got married" stories that were going to sway the person at the counter that day.

I flew Southwest across the states in March and Interestinly enough I saw a couple of folks carry on Hardcases as carry ons. Guess it's the luck of the draw. Good luck to you!


----------



## victor

stay away from calton cases, check threads on other blogs, placed an order nearly four months ago, the cases still haven't arrived, so for the last three weeks I've called them every day to get an update but they never picked up or called back. Save yourself the despair, the headache, the money, and order elsewhere. I loved that these cases were canadian, still can't get around the fact that canadians can be crooks, musicians can be quite naive I guess...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

victor said:


> stay away from calton cases, check threads on other blogs, placed an order nearly four months ago, the cases still haven't arrived, so for the last three weeks I've called them every day to get an update but they never picked up or called back. Save yourself the despair, the headache, the money, and order elsewhere. I loved that these cases were canadian, still can't get around the fact that canadians can be crooks, musicians can be quite naive I guess...


I hope you get some resolution on this. The prices on their website are shocking


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

I know first hand that Shaun Verrault from Wide Mouth Mason once checked his Gibson Nighthawk in its case because it was a last minute booking and he didn't have his flight case. It arrived with the neck broken. 

I also know that Air Canada will purposely leave baggage checked for a flight behind if the plane is over weight. They don't tell the passengers this at all.


----------



## notjoeaverage

best article and advice about how to carry on a guitar in a gigbag

http://www.acousticguitar.com/article/default.aspx?articleid=25801


----------

